# Stableford bisque



## viscount17 (Jul 2, 2010)

It has been announced that at our next society event after the morning medal matches we will play a 'Stableford bisque - blind pairs' comp.

I think I understand the principle - take all your shot allowance and use it where you want (need) - but is there a way to maximise your return?

(for those that don't know pairs are drawn only after we all played.)


----------



## freddielong (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes, score as many points as you can


----------



## Region3 (Jul 2, 2010)

It won't make any difference to your points total, as long as you don't use 2 on one hole to get 1pt.

If you use more on the back 9 it gives you a better chance of winning on countback 

Do you decide where you're getting your shots before you play, while you're playing, or after the round?


----------



## viscount17 (Jul 2, 2010)

so, use two to score 2 or better but not to salvage a disaster?

after you play each hole and before you tee for the next


----------



## RGDave (Jul 2, 2010)

Is there anything to stop a player electing to use their shots on the last *however many* holes. Not that I know this game format, I'd be tempted to stick a shot on the last 12 for me!!!

There is one thought that springs to mind though. There are two holes (5th and 6th) at mine where I get a stroke and have been known to struggle to get a 6 nett 5 for 1 point. If I was to put these two strokes on the two easiest par 4s on the back where I don't get a shot but am guaranteed a 5 or 6 at worst, would that make a difference?

I think what I am suggesting is maybe trade the stroke you get on your worst hole (historically) and put it one where you often make par or better but have no stroke.

eg. on a given Sunday, I might make a 7 on the 6th (nett 6 for blob) and a 4 on the 13th (nett 4 for 2) that's 2 points.
If I trade the stroke and make a 7 with no shot but make a 4 with a shot, that's 3 points.

If I play the 6th (my bad hole) conservatively with 3 iron shots and scramble a 5 for 1, and then get a 4 for 3, that's then 4 points!!

So, I guess if there is one or two holes where you are known to blob rather too often, maybe play that hole off scratch, do your best (of course) but try to reap a bonus on an easy hole.

Personally, I'd like a shot on the SI.13 at mine and would gladly swap it for a stroke on my worst hole, where I often can't make use of it.


----------



## viscount17 (Jul 2, 2010)

unfortunately, as it's a society game, and we never play at anybody's home course, the only history I'll have is the morning round.

I understand what you're saying though. I often play our SS2 to par and am not too bad on SS1 but there are a couple of other holes that regularly do me in.


----------



## RGDave (Jul 2, 2010)

I understand what you're saying though. ......

but there are a couple of other holes that regularly do me in.
		
Click to expand...

 

we have a very silly (indeed) hole at mine where I don't get a shot. I like it this way because I tend to make a 4 or a 5 (gets me points) or a 7 or more!!!

Last year (on Masterscoreboard) I was looking a my hole-by-hole results. It read something like this.

RGDave - A.G.C. Hole 16

4/4/5/4/*11/9*/4/4/5/5/4/*8/7*


----------



## viscount17 (Jul 2, 2010)

mine are on the turn, which might also have something to do with it. on the face of it straight forward Par 4s but for some reason seem to play long for everyone.

then all but one Par 3 involves water, and I have become convinced that air pressure is reduced over water, therefore less resistance and the ball moves that way 
(and of course trees are mostly water, which explains the other mystery).


----------



## JustOne (Jul 2, 2010)

Never heard of it.. can you use all your shots on just one hole? eg: score 3 for 16pts? If so then just use them all on the one hole, especially if you birdie it - the rest is just maths.... as long as you score a point for each shot of your h/cap what difference does it make?


----------



## viscount17 (Jul 2, 2010)

no, miniumum score is 1


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 2, 2010)

I had Lobster Bisque one day.
Bloody hated it


----------



## GB72 (Jul 2, 2010)

Looking at it, every shot taken on a score that gets a point or better gives an extra point so take them as early as possible to maximise your score as early as possible as you may blob the rest of the holes.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 2, 2010)

I had Lobster Bisque one day.
Bloody hated it
 

Click to expand...

You're not supposed to eat the shell as well   

We call it "soup" up north


----------



## RGDave (Jul 2, 2010)

Looking at it, every shot taken on a score that gets a point or better gives an extra point so take them as early as possible to maximise your score as early as possible as you may blob the rest of the holes.
		
Click to expand...

I don't get it.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 2, 2010)

I think the gist is you maximise your score if every shot you use gains you an extra point on your total.

So don't use 2 shots on a treble to score 1 point. Anything else matters not.


----------



## JustOne (Jul 2, 2010)

Looking at it, every shot taken on a score that gets a point or better gives an extra point so take them as early as possible to maximise your score as early as possible as you may blob the rest of the holes.
		
Click to expand...

I don't get it. 

Click to expand...

Me neither, who cares it sounds crap any way


----------



## RGDave (Jul 2, 2010)

I think the gist is you maximise your score if every shot you use gains you an extra point on your total.

So don't use 2 shots on a treble to score 1 point. Anything else matters not.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. What I'm confused is why you'd want to take them earlier in the round. Like I said, I'd rather trade a stroke on a hard hole for one on an easy hole as the hard hole has more chance of blobbing.
In fact, thinking about it, I think I'd use my 12 shots on S.I. 7-18 and take my chances on 1-6.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 2, 2010)

I think the gist is you maximise your score if every shot you use gains you an extra point on your total.

So don't use 2 shots on a treble to score 1 point. Anything else matters not.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. What I'm confused is why you'd want to take them earlier in the round. Like I said, I'd rather trade a stroke on a hard hole for one on an easy hole as the hard hole has more chance of blobbing.
In fact, thinking about it, I think I'd use my 12 shots on S.I. 7-18 and take my chances on 1-6.
		
Click to expand...

I think the idea behind using them early in the round is so that you're not left with shots you _have_ to use when you don't want to.

I think that's highly unlikely that you'll get forced into using shots on a blob hole when you can use more than one on a hole.

I'd save them until as late as possible to give myself the best chance on countback.


----------

